# Best Yardsale find EVER!!



## Kaykatey (Jul 4, 2011)

I just had to share this...

Knowing that I like to knit my Aunt came across some knitting needles at at yardsale and picked them up for me a few weeks ago. She just came down to visit from Nebraska for the week and brought them to me & I just spent the last 2 hours going thru the box and sorting out what was in it and this is what I found:

19 pairs of Addi circular needles, a full set of Harmony interchangeables (with lots of extra cables) a new set of 5" Harmony dbl pointed needles, a set of Harmony cable needles, 4 sets of Harmony circulars, 15 sets of assorted dbl pointed needles, several bamboo straights, and a bag full off extras including stich markers, cable holders etc. From what I could add up there is over $600 worth of stuff.

Hold onto your seat, my Aunt only paid $5.00 for the box!!!!!

The person selling these must not have know what they were selling and my Aunt had no idea either other than they were knitting needles, and I ended up with the best Yardsale find of my life!!!


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Great haul. I think you win the yard sale/thrift store prize.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

wowee what a find!


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

You should go buy a lottery ticket, seems to be your lucky day.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

What a find! You're set for life!


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow and double Wow. What a find and what a price. Glad someone who can appreciate it got it. Maybe others did not know what they were. Not everyone knows what interchangeable needles look like.


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> What a find! You're set for life!


I wholeheartedly agree!! Your aunt got a GREAT deal for only $5.00.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

All I can say is WOW!!!!!


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

You lucky girl!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That is wonderful! Knit on!


----------



## Kaykatey (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow is right. When she gave me the box that is about all I could say. It kinda went like "oh my gosh, oh, Wow, oh my gosh". I think I may have even been bouncing up and down a little. 

I love the harmony needles and have been wanting to try the Addi's so it was perfect.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow. Oh, Wow!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Izziebear said:


> Great haul. I think you win the yard sale/thrift store prize.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Wow...and Wow, again!


----------



## dunravenknits (Sep 19, 2012)

wow! What are you going to do with them all?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

wow! that is a one time great deal! enjoy!


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

You're twice blessed. Not only did you get a great haul, but you have a terrific aunt to do that for you.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Astounding!! What a thoughtful aunt you have too!!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

oh my dear heart....speechlless!


----------



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow! What a find!


----------



## Kaykatey (Jul 4, 2011)

dunravenknits said:


> wow! What are you going to do with them all?


Been wanting to teach my Mom to knit. So now we don't have to buy any needles I can share😊


----------



## tmae1376 (Feb 4, 2011)

You WIN!!! Awesome!


----------



## Timeflies54 (May 30, 2011)

I am from Nebraska. I sure wish i could have found that sale!!! WOW!!!


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

I agree. Go buy a lottery ticket - the stars are in YOUR favor!


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

Isn`t it a great feeling to be so blessed?? you are never going to wear all those out


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

I am so jealous. You are so lucky to have an Aunt that keeps her eyes open for you. Even tho she does not know what she was buying. She knew you could use it. I hope you did a happy dance for her to let her know you were very HAPPY HAPPY.
daleech


----------



## MamaTucker (Sep 16, 2012)

Those pictures made me drool. What an amazing find. You are forever set.


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

What a find!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Lucky girl, enjoy all those beautiful treasures


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Awesome. Can we come over and play?


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

Kaykatey said:


> Wow is right. When she gave me the box that is about all I could say. It kinda went like "oh my gosh, oh, Wow, oh my gosh". I think I may have even been bouncing up and down a little.
> 
> I love the harmony needles and have been wanting to try the Addi's so it was perfect.


I'd have been bouncing up and down a LOT!!!
Lucky you


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

thats the best haul I have ever seen, how lucky you are to have a lovely aunt who thinks of you xx


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

You could open a store!!!!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

You lucky lucky lady, am very envious.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow! Must be your lucky day!!


----------



## Sue H (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm shakin' here!!!  Did you luck out or WHAT!!!!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm not responding. I've fainted.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Great luck!! What an auntie to have.


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

Fantastic, wish we had yard sales in the UK, I think they are a great idea. Carol


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow. You certainly are one lucky lady. A lifetime's worth of needles there. Think of all those projects you can do and how many WIPs you could have at one time if you so desired.

Sue


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Wow! We could only hope to be 1/10 as lucky! Congrats!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Fantastic find! Congrats!! Your Aunt knows how to shop!! :0)


----------



## knitican (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh, you're so lucky!! and I am so jealous !


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

What a deal. I am sooo jealous! You hit the jackpot on this one.


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

you have sales with what you do not need


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Maybe your Aunt would buy a lottery ticket in my name! What a great haul! Lucky you!


----------



## mchristian22 (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow! What a great deal! Glad your aunt knew enough to pick them up for you!


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

You lucky lucky girl! And such a nice Aunt to think of you when she saw these treasures!


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

SWEET. have fun.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

boy, were you lucky! Have many hours of wonderful knitting with your gift! You have no choice now but to knit beautiful things for your family and friends, heh? Godd luck.

bj from Quebec


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

I have to admit, I'm jealous! But, I'm really happy for you. It is a terrific find.


----------



## witchyfrog (Mar 1, 2012)

I am so pleased for you!!
Wichyfrog xx


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Agreed! Enjoy!!!


Yarn Happy said:


> You should go buy a lottery ticket, seems to be your lucky day.


----------



## 23sept (Dec 23, 2011)

Would your aunt like to visit here and accompany me to yard sales? Congrats, it's wonderful to hear your good news.
Enjoy them all!


----------



## bjmoody (Feb 2, 2011)

OMG OMG OMG AND OMG


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Just got goose bumps looking at the pics. I am green with envy.


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

You have to be kidding!!!!! JEALOUS


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Fabulous! You can start a knitting school with all of that!


----------



## sharonlee (Feb 13, 2011)

WOW did you luck out


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

WOW! Congrat's to you and your wonderful Aunt.


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow thats incrediable you hit the jackpot for sure ) I never have luck finding anything at yardsales lol or even thrift stores for that matter lol...


----------



## Woody (Sep 9, 2011)

You received a REAL blessing! I can't imagine how excited you must have been. Did you do all that organizing, or did they already come in nice, ziplock bags?


----------



## Little Person (Jul 13, 2012)

OMG1!!! What a fabuloud haul!!! I just wonder what they would have thought if they knew what they really could have made - oh well!! Have fun with everything!


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

OMG - I would be estatic!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow, what a great find your aunt made.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

What a deal!!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Wow...you are the top winner of the yard sale haul. I can't believe $5.00 for all that...that is wonderful. I go out every Fridays to yard sales and have been going for years and have never found such a great buy as your aunt's!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

wow, excellent! I never find stuff like that at garage sales. You are a lucky lady indeed!


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

Congratulations!!! They likely belonged to someone who passed and the sellers had no idea of the value. The person who previously owned them would likely be very happy to have made you this happy. Enjoy and happy knitting!! To pay it forward, you could knit something for charity!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

wow that is an amazing deal... Every time I see one or go into a second hand shop I think they wouldn't have anything like this in there .. surely people know the value... clearly I am wrong and will look at all the yard sales from now on...


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, my little darling, you have a wonderful auntie and you have a great bunch of needles there and I am so happy for you. But, I also have to admit in the words of Scarlet O'Hara: "I'm just pea green with envy". (I would probably have wet my pants anyway from the joy of it all!) Teach your Mom to knit with those lovely needles and then spend time enjoying each other's company as you knit beautiful things together.


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## Crafty Gardener (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow, what a find for $5. Have fun using them.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow that was a find of a lifetime!!!!!! Good job Auntie!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## shiradon (Apr 6, 2012)

Can you see the green with envy we all are. How blessed you are. OM gosh. That is wonderful One can NEVER have too many needles. So glad for you. OK, get busy, you have the needles and i bet you have a stash that needs attending :O) Have fun fun. !!


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

How wonderful for you! Harmonies are my favorite!


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

Bet you are doing a 'happy dance'; amazing. Wonderful when someone receives valuable or endearing items and will make good use of them.


----------



## RitaCarola (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow!!! What a great find...


Kaykatey said:


> I just had to share this...
> 
> Knowing that I like to knit my Aunt came across some knitting needles at at yardsale and picked them up for me a few weeks ago. She just came down to visit from Nebraska for the week and brought them to me & I just spent the last 2 hours going thru the box and sorting out what was in it and this is what I found:
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow I am so jealous! I find yarn but never needles!


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

What can I say but WOW WOW WOW :thumbup:


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

You have got to be kidding..... Holy Cow! I just spent $20 on two circular needles.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Too cool!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Am I jealous, You bet!!!! Fantastic buy.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Holy Guacamole! That IS the best find ever. They obviously had no idea what they had. Lucky you. Well done Auntie!


----------



## njliz (Jun 18, 2012)

My big haul was finding many skeins of pure alpaca at a rummage sale for 25 cents each.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

So glad for your that your Aunt was looking out for her knitting niece. Knit on Girl!


----------



## punky158 (Mar 24, 2011)

I am so, so jealous!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Congratulations. What a haul


----------



## shealynnmarie (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh I am so happy for you! I am jealous too! I never find things like that at yard sales. I must do better! Really, I think it was a great surprise and a wonderful gift! Have fun knitting! You can have many projects going at once.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kaykatey said:


> dunravenknits said:
> 
> 
> > wow! What are you going to do with them all?
> ...


You can teach both your Aunt & Mom to knit with that haul!!!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I have never seen anything like it!!!! Bless your aunt for thinking of you. That is best freebie (almost) EVER!!!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

W O W!!!!! I'd call this the DEAL OF THE CENTURY.
Such quality, such quantity--such PRICE!!!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

You received a great blessing.


----------



## ttcrews (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow, so jealous. I'm always on the look out for that great unexpected find and you got it.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

What a wonderful Aunt for thinking of you!!!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

You definitely hit the Mother Lode with this stash. Knowing I paid almost $100 for a set of Knitter's Pride interchangeable's with only 3 different sized cords, you really hit the double jackpot with this find. Lucky, lucky you!!! . I am Green with envy


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Golleeeeeee ! ! And here I lament losing ONE of my #10 bamboo Dpns. You really hit the jackpot big time.


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

OMB! A true win.


----------



## texicanwife (Nov 1, 2011)

You have a wonderful Aunt! Great find!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

What an amazing find! Your aunt deserves a nice dinner and a box of chocolates for that one. You lucky gal!


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

oh my gosh - you DO win the best find ever prize! Lucky you!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Had they never been used? Still in wrappers. Wow is right!


----------



## Kaykatey (Jul 4, 2011)

Woody said:


> You received a REAL blessing! I can't imagine how excited you must have been. Did you do all that organizing, or did they already come in nice, ziplock bags?


They were a mess, it took me 2 hours of sorting and labeling, but it was well worth it.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Izziebear said:


> Great haul. I think you win the yard sale/thrift store prize.


Someone certainly didn't know the value of these.

Treasure!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sharon Christensen (Oct 4, 2011)

What a thoughtful aunt.


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

Bennieblue said:


> Fantastic, wish we had yard sales in the UK, I think they are a great idea. Carol


I guess the nearest thing we have is car boot sales. I have seen the very occasional neighbour have a garage sale- probably a safer bet with the weather we have :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Your Knitting Angel sure was looking after you!!!! I love my Harmony needles but don't have the fixed circulars or DPN's. You are one lucky girl.... Sure would like to try an Addi someday and all those other needles are just good workhorses and ldon't eat that much hay, so keep them around. Someone was obviously packing up and getting rid of something they knew nothing about. No knitter would EVER have arrived at that price for all that. Talk about in the right place and the right time. If she wasn't before, I'm sure your aunt was promptly promoted to favorite auntie....... Congrats......


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I showed my hubby what she got for $5 and he even said WOW. He often says if anything happens to him that he would want a auction for all of his tools that he uses for wood. He wants someone to continuing on using them instead of rusting away. 

The lady got her wish if she was thinking like my Hubby please continued on where I left off.


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Would your aunt consider adopting an older child?? How blessed you are that she thinks that much of you.


----------



## jblake loves to knit (Mar 30, 2012)

You really did good!!!!! WOW!!!


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

Fantastic. Enjoy them all and make some beautiful projects.


----------



## EFerg (Apr 9, 2012)

Yep, that is the best yard sale find ever. Nice job auntie!


----------



## shealynnmarie (Oct 1, 2011)

You will absolutely love the harmony needles. I love mine. I also have the new Sunstruck which I have not used yet and the Knitter's Pride (all interchangeables). I always had trouble using the straight needles for a large project, but no more. Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Kaykatey-Now that is a score!! How great that your aunt found these and bought them for you. Congrats and enjoy all your new treasures! Denise


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

wow...wish I could have been a fly on the wall when you starting going through that package. What a lucky person you are to have someone that loves you enough to buy all that and get it to you. Congratulations. That is wonderful. Makes me green with envy. HUGS


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

OMG! Congratulations. What are you going to make for your aunt?


----------



## itextiles (Jul 23, 2012)

Great find. It is for that occasional great that keeps us shopping at yard sales . Have fun with your new toys.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

OMG what a deal. Kiss your auntie!!


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow, what a deal!


----------



## LissaAnne (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow!!!! That's the kind of garage sale find I dream about, but never find. You lucky girl!


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

You have a very thoughtful Aunt!!! Enjoy your gift from her and may you use them to make many beautiful projects.


----------



## jtanner (Aug 13, 2011)

Think you hit jackpot


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

I went to A C Moore here in Maryland this morning because their ad advertised 30% off yarn and then had a coupon for $10 off a $30 purchase. Got $75 worth of yarn for $34.
Bought 13 skeins of Bernat-Waverly at a $1.52 each and 10 skeins of Red Heart Super Saver at $1.61 each.This is for two afghans that I will be crocheting.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

lucky you.look at all the projects you can do


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Kaykatey said:


> I just had to share this...
> 
> Knowing that I like to knit my Aunt came across some knitting needles at at yardsale and picked them up for me a few weeks ago. She just came down to visit from Nebraska for the week and brought them to me & I just spent the last 2 hours going thru the box and sorting out what was in it and this is what I found:
> 
> ...


Goodness Gracious! It's like winning the LOTTO!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow x x. You hit a jackpot ! congratulation .


----------



## junel (May 5, 2012)

You should take your aunt out to dinner for her part in this great find. Amazing!


RavinRed said:


> Kaykatey said:
> 
> 
> > I just had to share this...
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

gulp! what a gift! Lucky you and your aunt!


----------



## AngelaMarie (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow! Lucky lucky!!


----------



## spoonear (Aug 20, 2012)

Be still my heart! Enjoy.


----------



## magpie21979 (Sep 10, 2012)

WOW! I would love to find something like that around here


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Great find. Congratulations.!!!


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow what a steal


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Wowie Kazowie!!! That's an incredible find. Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## koalablue (Sep 22, 2012)

WOWWW! 
now you are really going to be busy.


----------



## pattiroth (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh what luck!
I recognize all those labels. I know what I paid for them too, what a wonderful and thoughtful aunt you have. Send her my way next time there is a garage sale of that wonder! You are special in someone's eyes! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KBEDRN (May 25, 2011)

My gosh I'm so jealous!!


----------



## Spitze (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey, that is truly awesome! Congratulations and enjoy.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Ok what beatiful thing will you knit for your aunt?


----------



## SandraPurl (Dec 12, 2011)

OMG!!!! How wonderful for you!!! Enjoy those wonderful finds.


----------



## Billings (Dec 29, 2011)

Your find might have been from the "cleaning out" by the family of a knitter who passed away. No knitters among them who wanted them. Lucky you. Think I'll start going to yard sales again!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats. Good for you! Carlyta


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow! What a find that truly was! Lucky girl, you!


----------



## pattern piggie (Aug 4, 2012)

OMGoodness!!!! How lucky can you be??!! That is certainly a special find! And such a good aunt to think of you. We can only hope that all of our stash/supplies wii some day fall into the hands of someone who will appreciate it.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

OMG thats fantastic. Bet the former owner would be happy to know they ended up with a real knitter. Joan 8060


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Not that I need any of this but..Jelly Belly here! Wow! What a treasure. Now put them all to use! Congrats and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## quiltress588 (Feb 18, 2012)

For sure take her out to dinner and use the needles to make her a pretty scarf or something.


----------



## vigil23 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow! This is a perfect example of why I love yard sales.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Holy cow!

Anita


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

Triple WOW!!!! You win the best finds ever I think.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

what a find you are very lucky.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

hope it wasn't stolen...ha ha


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

This is amazing, and our higher being obviously meant this for you! What a blessing this is to you! You are set for life with this collection and won't need to purchase any knitting needles for years to come!


Wonderful!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

My warmest congratulations!! Your aunt certainly has an eye for quality!! Have fun knitting with all your new "toys"!!


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi, I hope you gave your aunt a really, really big kiss.
What a great find.


----------



## ingrambead (May 24, 2011)

Wow, wow, wow! This sounds like the good news you see on Antiques Roadshow.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I think you shpuld take you Angel Aunt out for a fab lunch.
And maybe you could pay it forward and donate your old used needles to someone in need.
There are so many KPers that would love your cast offs. JMHO.

You hit it big time. So happy for you.
Linda


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow, I think your Aunt is pretty special to think of you when she saw this!!


----------



## Eyarbo (Apr 18, 2012)

How lucky were you. I wish I could run across a find like this. It was very thoughtful of your aunt to purchase this for you.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

WOW how lucky are you.


----------



## LizzyM (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I hope you live to be very old, arthritis free, and with a clear mind so you can enjoy using these beauties for a long long time. How nice that someone who appreciates this find is the one to receive it. And what a thoughtful Aunt.


----------



## bretsfp (Apr 14, 2012)

Great! Did you buy a lottery ticket? :thumbup:


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

What a wonderful aunt you have!!! I sure hope you gave her $10.00. LOL. Of course BIG hugs!! I also think you should knit her sweater. If she needs someone else to shop for, I will be happy to send my name!!! Enjoy the find with happy, healthy days. M


----------



## storp (Jul 9, 2012)

Your aunt can shop for me anytime!!


----------



## Marty41 (Apr 29, 2012)

I think that wonderful Aunt should get a beautiful shawl as a thank you for her gift to you.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Now, I'm jealous!!! Congrats!


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

This is great how could you ever get so lucky. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

FANTASTIC!!!! Good for you! :-D


----------



## Auntie Dee (Jul 22, 2012)

That is awesome. That is the only reason I go to yard sales.Looking for yarn and needles.


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

We have a winner!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Yaaa! Yard sales are so much fun!


----------



## Babbsie2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Okay, you win!! Astounding find. Congratulations and happy knitting!


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow! You hit the Bingo card on this one! Congratulations! Now you have excellent tools for knitting something very special for your aunt! Have fun!



Kaykatey said:


> I just had to share this...
> 
> Knowing that I like to knit my Aunt came across some knitting needles at at yardsale and picked them up for me a few weeks ago. She just came down to visit from Nebraska for the week and brought them to me & I just spent the last 2 hours going thru the box and sorting out what was in it and this is what I found:
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

Woozer!!! Congratulations on your good fortune.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Kaykatey said:


> I just had to share this...
> 
> Knowing that I like to knit my Aunt came across some knitting needles at at yardsale and picked them up for me a few weeks ago. She just came down to visit from Nebraska for the week and brought them to me & I just spent the last 2 hours going thru the box and sorting out what was in it and this is what I found:
> 
> ...


 Wow lucky you!!!


----------



## bu1201 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, I am smiling from ear to ear. So happy for you.


----------



## rmrod53 (Jan 23, 2011)

That is just incredible! You are one Lucky Lady and your Aunt is a doll for thinking of you!


----------



## SHIAOMEIMAO (Jun 13, 2011)

What a blessing! Think of the money that frees up to spend on yarn! Don't forget to show us a picture of the master piece you knit for your very special aunt. What a thrill it must have been for her when you opened that box! How thoughtful of her to purchase it hoping you could use it. I think the first thing I would have done is learn to out-purr Shiao Mei Mao!!!!!


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

omg one set would be 3x $5.00. You lucky person. :wink: We are all jealous. :mrgreen: 
Congratulations, God is watching over you and your family. :thumbup:  :-D


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

I see you now have a supply of 5" dpn's for knitting gloves...do you know how hard it can be to find those "shorties" these days? Please give me a holler if you decide you don't need them! You must be someone very, very special, you lucky lady!


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Whoooooweeeee!!!! Girl, you hit the jackpot!!!! That is the best bargin I've heard of. Goodness, a Harmony cable needle would cost that much alone. I bet your aunt was totally shocked when you told her what a treasure that was. I'm SO happy for you!!


----------



## Louey48 (Sep 15, 2012)

You can have a yard sale now


----------



## SIPSIS (Oct 24, 2011)

Soooo very happy for you!! Happy Knitting!!! :-D


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

you are so lucky! I am green with envy lol :thumbup:


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

WOW!!! I thought I was doing good when I purchased a really nice knitting bag at a yard sale on Sat. for $2.50. In it were 3 different sized looms (look handmade-very nice) & all kinds of yarns & embroidery floss-leftovers from various projects I'm sure as there were only a couple of full skeins but, I'm sure I can find a use for them. There were also some very nice emroidery needles & 2 thimbles in the bag. Not as fabulous as your find but, fun none the less.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Whew! What a find!!


----------



## lovetoknitandcrochet (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow from me too!


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

OMG. For such a find I'm speechless.


----------



## ithereaseg (Mar 6, 2012)

You really scored. I went to a yard sale and bought
A brand new spinning wheel still in the box that
Sells for $600 for $25. Don't we love those sales!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Score of your life!


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

I think your aunt has a great career ahead of her sniffing out fabulous finds like this at estate sales and places where someone is just dumping belongings of a deceased relative. If you'd like to send her here to the Northwest I think she'd have a full-time job! I do hope you gave her something wonderful for this fabulous find.


----------



## gloria Lambe (Apr 8, 2011)

I should say so, lucky person...


----------



## Susiebluel (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow! How lucky for you! First, to have an Aunt that really cares about you so much and to receive such a wonderful gift!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

What a haul. You hit the jackpot.


----------



## Barb62 (Jan 22, 2011)

WOW!!! You are one lucky lady  Enjoy!


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

What a treasure and a Great Deal.


----------



## ginlpatt (Sep 23, 2012)

what fun! great find!!


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

I guess from reading all these remarks, I use the dinosaur of knitting needles. I use some circulars, but am most comfortable with bamboo or really nice wooden one. But I'm willing to learn. What is the advantage of 1) interchangeable ones and 2) circular ones for straight projects? I'd really like to hear your opinions.
Billie


----------



## Kaykatey (Jul 4, 2011)

Billie B said:


> I guess from reading all these remarks, I use the dinosaur of knitting needles. I use some circulars, but am most comfortable with bamboo or really nice wooden one. But I'm willing to learn. What is the advantage of 1) interchangeable ones and 2) circular ones for straight projects? I'd really like to hear your opinions.
> Billie


I like the interchangeable ones because you can change the length of your cable to fit whatever your project needs and also if I am needing my needles for a quick knit I can put some end caps on a WIP, steal the needles for a while and then put them back on my WIP when I'm done.

As for the circular v/s straight. I prefer the circulars mainly because they keep the weight of my work in my lap instead of on the end of needles, which I find hard on my wrists. Also, the circulars allow me to knit in any chair or couch without my needles hitting anything to the left& right of me like chair arms.

After using circulars I don't think I'll ever use straights again.

Kay


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

Kaykatey said:


> Billie B said:
> 
> 
> > I guess from reading all these remarks, I use the dinosaur of knitting needles. I use some circulars, but am most comfortable with bamboo or really nice wooden one. But I'm willing to learn. What is the advantage of 1) interchangeable ones and 2) circular ones for straight projects? I'd really like to hear your opinions.
> ...


Thanks for your input Kay. It all sounds so reasonable. I guess I'll just have to wean myself off straight needles. One problem is that when I knit with straights, I hold the right needle under my arm and knit with my right hand, but with circulars, I only feel comfortable knitting continental, but I can try to get used to it.
Billie


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Best find every. Your Aunt is a wonderful person to remember that you might need this type of thing.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

All I can do is sigh.....


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Kaykatey said:


> I just had to share this...
> 
> Knowing that I like to knit my Aunt came across some knitting needles at at yardsale and picked them up for me a few weeks ago. She just came down to visit from Nebraska for the week and brought them to me & I just spent the last 2 hours going thru the box and sorting out what was in it and this is what I found:
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness. When God blesses, He really blesses. You are blessed. Thank you Lord for your goodness to us.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

czechmate said:


> hope it wasn't stolen...ha ha


UH!


----------



## CalifJane (Jul 28, 2011)

I hope you took her out for an extra special lunch. What a smart Aunt. Lucky you.


----------



## char66 (Dec 7, 2011)

You know what ticks me off about circular needles is that they aren't marked. Unless you have a needle sizer you don't know what size they are. Why don't they mark them the same as they do on straight needles.
I'm just saying!!!!


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

char66 said:


> You know what ticks me off about circular needles is that they aren't marked. Unless you have a needle sizer you don't know what size they are. Why don't they mark them the same as they do on straight needles.
> I'm just saying!!!!


 I have found even when they do "mark" them..it wears off after awhile...sniff sniff...so I always carry a "flat" sizer with me.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> All I can do is sigh.....


me too....


----------



## Sandy Hill (Sep 5, 2012)

WOW! You came out on the good end of this find! How exciting. I got some good buys at yard sales this summer too, but it does not compare with yours. Good for you. Have fun!


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

We have a winner! Wow, everybody's wishing she were you right now.


----------

